# My first IT job



## Nate_007 (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm a recent grad and just landed my first IT career job. The position is Desktop Support Specialist. I took this position because its perfect to gain experience on, the company is not that big about 70+ end users. Since its not that big, my responsibilities are stretched out, from giving support to end users, to setting up and implementing various upgrades to our network infrastructure.

I guess I am just looking for some tips to make myself more valuable to the company, or any advice that will help me improve and grow in my field. For the past three weeks, I am trying my best to think of things to implement to the company such as better video conferencing setup, implementing intrusion detection system (although I do not how to do it, just gave the idea to the Network engineer), and looking for a better all-in-one printer that is reliable and cheap on-going cost. 

I like to contribute so bad, but I do not know how. I am mostly sitting on my desk doing research and waiting for instructions from my superior.

I'll appreciate any tips and advice :smile:

Regards,


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

My suggestions:
- Slow down and take your time, you've just started.

- Start with smaller, simpler improvements if you want to implement some changes. You're looking to change some major systems (other than the printer). Find deficiencies, do your research and make suggestions based on what you've learned.

- Look for issues with your team, products you use and policies and makes suggestions on how to improve things.

- Train, train, train. Learn all you can, shadow some of the people who have been there for a while and see what they do and how they fix issues. Setup a home lab and learn on your own. Take training if offered by the company.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Most places lack proper inventory (hardware, software, etc.) and documentation (policies, procedures, topology maps, maintenance logs, etc.). If you find yourself with downtime, do these. Or, study. Learning is always worthwhile.

JMPC's advice is solid - shadow the more experienced techs and find out why they do things a certain way. Sometimes, the way things are taught in books isn't the most practical way to do things. Although improvements can be helpful, they can sometimes be impractical and/or expensive.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats on the IT job, well done

I don't have alot to add to the above comments as they stated solid advise as always, so I'll leave that alone but.

I'd suggest creating a new thread asking for advise on the new printer.

State what make and model you have and what you need the new printer to do, requirements!


----------



## Nate_007 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks guys for these solid advice! It is Monday once again, putting these advices into work. I brought my extra laptop to run VMs so I can practice on various OS on my free time.

I guess I will have to take my time and get to know the core of our infrastructure. If you guys have anymore advice or experience that you have implemented throughout your career, feel free to share them.


----------

